# Some help for college?



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi I have an assignment for college which I need to write a report on some exotic animals, their care, legal status, reputable sources of purchase, legislation to keeping them in captivity and the standard of care. 

I've chosen to do one on a DWA animal due to theres a lot more to write than on a bearded dragon. So I was thinking about the report on keeping a Wolf as a pet on DWA. I really don't know anything on DWA animals and how to purchase them so If you'd take your time to answer some questions of mine it would be awesome and a great help:2thumb:

1) Is there any conservation reasons that stop the keeping of a wolf(s) in captivity? Do you know the conservation status of the most common species kept in captivity?

2) Name two reputable sources of purchasing a wolf and explain their pros and cons

3) Name factors that need to be in place in order to keep the standard of welfare good? E.g enclosure size, what it needs from the environment.

If theres not much information on wolves if you have a paticular expertise on a certain species under the DWA I might change my mind!! Its only because I cant really write much on a leopard gecko or corn snake that is extremely easy to purchase and care for!

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure who keeps wolves in the uk on this forum, but if you do your essay on venomous snakes, I'm sure there would be a lot of very experienced people on here that could help you out.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The UK Wolf Conservation Trust - Working to Keep Wolves in the Wild | UK Wolf Conservation Trust - website for the UK Wolf Trust, I am sure they could help you.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Ian for the link. 

Demonlude - Think I'm going to have to base it on a venomous species of snake, not much information around. Could you reccommend a species?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Thanks Ian for the link.
> 
> Demonlude - Think I'm going to have to base it on a venomous species of snake, not much information around. Could you reccommend a species?


I saw this earlier and forgot to reply!

I think I would base it around an animal that you know about or can easily get info on. You could really do a good detailed assignment on keeping leopard geckos for example.

Although they may not be the most "exciting" (no offence intended to anyone who keeps them, as we do) but you may well find that everyone else decides to go for something of the DWA type. After x number of essays read your tutor might like to read something totally different.

Alternatively, something along the Shelled line - why certificates/paperwork needed for certain species; how people are rehoming larger turtles etc. You could do all the pros and cons of tortoises' housing etc. What requirements turtles have etc.

Sorry for such a long post, but just a few ideas. You can tell I don't know about snakes. Let us know what you decided to do :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha I have just started and taking a little break. I've decided to do it on a Leopard Gecko after all. I only decided on going down the DWA route as I could write more on the pros and cons of DWA aswell as care/welfare. Thanks for the help anyway, especially Stephen.


----------

